# Louisville Kentucky Gamer Meet up February 26th and 27th.



## Death_Jester (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello my fellow Louisville Area gamers, 
I wanted to let everyone know that there will be a gamer meet up at the Louisville Game Shop on Friday February the 26th at about 6pm and again on the 27th at about 3 pm.  (The Louisville Game Shop is located at 925 Baxter Avenue, in Louisville, Ky, in the 40204 Zip code.) The goal is to promote gaming in the area and to get people together in order to build a stronger community of gamers.  We will be playing some board/card games but mostly just talking and getting to know one another.  So if you live in the Louisville, Kentucky area please feel free to drop in and say hello.  There will be GMs looking for players and some players looking for games so it could be a good place to recruit. Who knows, you may find that rare gamer who actually plays that obscure game you are interested in running.  

My goal with getting people together is to have a place where gamers can meet each other face to face and discuss topics that are important to them: game mastering tips, plot/story construction ideas and the like.  I want people to be able to find each other and keep up with their favorite hobby.  Because the more games there are out there, the more people are gaming, and with more people gaming, the more chance that people will be able to find the game they want to play/run.  

So please feel free to show up and hang out or bring your favorite board/card game and get some people to play.  Who knows, you may just make a friend or two.  
See you there.
Jester

PS. If you have any questions please feel free to drop me a line here LouisvilleRPG.com - Index
By the way I'm Death_Jester there also.
You can find information about the Louisville Game Shop here The Louisville Game Shop » About The Store


----------

